# Angeln in den Niederlande wo bekommen wir den VISpas????



## pascha1507 (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo ich bin neu hier, und ich hatte mal ein paar fragen zum angeln in den niederlanden?
1. wo bekomme ich in Venlo oder Roermond den VISpas ?
2 .was kostet der VISPas einer sagt 14€ der andrre sagt 50€ was kostet der den jetzt?
noch eine frage, ich komme aus Krefeld kann ich den VISPas nicht auch hier bekommen oder kann man den nicht beantragen was schneller geht nehmen wir gerne. ich hoffe ihr könnt uns weiter helfen? danke


----------



## fiskes (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in den Niederlande wo bekommen wir den VISpas????*

Hallo
schau mal hier nach
http://www.vispas.nl
Robert


----------



## pascha1507 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in den Niederlande wo bekommen wir den VISpas????*

Kann leider kein Holländisch nur deutsch leider vielleicht kannst du mir ja weiter helfen? wo ich den VISPas bekomme oder was der kostet danke


----------



## Matze- (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in den Niederlande wo bekommen wir den VISpas????*

da steht ne kleine flagge an der oberen seite ich glaube links war das  ist ne deutschlandflagge die anklicken dann bekommste das in deutsch
aber den vispas bekommste bei jedem gerätehändler oder du bestellst ihn 
das dauert aber dann
beim händler bekommste nen vorzeitigen vispas mnit dem du direkt angeln gehen kannst
dann musst du einen zettel dahinschicken also an einen verein der dort angegeben wird danach bekommste oin ca 2 wochen den vispas in kreditkartenformat 
wenn du den normalen vispas haben möchtest der kostet ca 30 euro meiner hat 29,50 € gekostet glaube plus minus 10 euro in ganz holland 
naja bis dann hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## aal-andy (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln in den Niederlande wo bekommen wir den VISpas????*

Bekommst alles komplett inklusiver guter Tipps bei www.angelsport-saecker.de in Mönchengladbach.


----------

